# svnserve + saslauthd + AD Server = -fun

## dachund

Hey guys!

my situation is:

svnserve works (without sasl (ldap) auth),

saslauthd works (testsaslauthd works)

svnserve auth with sasl not working...

=> i think the error might be somewhere around the svnserve <=> saslauthd communication because of working of the testsaslauthd.

what i did.

emerged svnserver without sasl use flag... realized how stupid that was and re-emerged it with sasl...

```

repository_dir/conf/svnserve.conf:

...

[sasl]

use-sasl: true

# by this guide: http://e-d20.com/?p=27

pw_check: saslauthd

mech_list: PLAIN LOGIN

ldapdb_mech: PLAIN LOGIN

```

the stuff under the use-sasl flag should be in /usr/lib/sasl2/svn.conf or (guide creator dont knew it where excactly) /usr/lib/sasl2/subversion.conf, so i placed it there too.

restartet deamons... checked for valid login via eclipse... auth failed.

any ideas?

----------

